
Show HN: Dailypixels.co – A curation of beautiful designs updated every day - drikerf
http://dailypixels.co
======
fratlas
suggestion: preload the next few imgs?

~~~
oliv__
Agreed, I think it will make a big difference: I found myself closing the tab
no more than a second after the next image didn't load.

